# WINCC: Linie blinken lassen



## Rengel (23 Juni 2005)

Hallo Leute!

Bin ich zu blöd oder ist es unter WinCC wirklich nicht möglich eine Linie/Kreisbogen blinken zu lassen? Warum kann man diese Fkt. denn dan im Eigenchaftsdialog einblenden? In der Runtime passiert da auf jeden Fall garnichts


----------



## Heinz (23 Juni 2005)

Also, eine Linie Blinken lassen geht und es gibt auch den Dialog. Standardfehler ist die falsche Registerkarte. Eigenschaft und Ereignis....


----------



## Kai (23 Juni 2005)

*Linie*

Objekteigenschaften

Eigenschaften/Linie/Blinken

Attribut/Blinken Linie aktiv/Dynamik

Im Dynamik-Dialog unter Variable... Binäre Variable zuweisen

Und fertig  8) 

Gruß Kai


----------



## Rengel (23 Juni 2005)

Ja genau so mach ich's ja nur blinkt da nichts. Auch nicht wenn ich sie ohne weitere Variable blinken lassen möchte. Also immer!

Wenn ich als Linienenden jetzt z.B. die Kugeln nehme, dann blinken diese aber die Linie ansich blinkt nicht.


----------



## Heinz (23 Juni 2005)

Dumme Frage: Die Farben Linienblinkfarbe ein und Linienblink aus sind unterschiedlich


----------



## Rengel (23 Juni 2005)

Ja

Habe sogar drei verschiedene Farben genommen um ganz sicher zu sein


----------



## Heinz (23 Juni 2005)

Einen Stardardfehler habe ich noch ....

Im Dynamikdialog hast Du sicherlich auch eingestellt, wann das Blinken ein / aus sein soll. Nicht das Ort, wie bei mir gerade steht :

Wenn Bit gesetzt: Aus
Wenn Bit nicht gesetzt : Aus

Und schon blinkt es nicht mehr 

Klappt es denn eine Linie ohne Dynamik zum Blinken zu bekommen ?


----------



## Rengel (23 Juni 2005)

Ich habe es im Moment noch ganz ohne Dynamik!

Es blinkt ja auch. Bzw. die Kugeln blinken aber die Linie an sich nicht.


----------



## Kai (23 Juni 2005)

Was meist Du mit Kugeln, wo sollen denn bei einer Linie Kugeln sein  :?:  :?:  :?: 

Bist Du Dir sicher, dass Du nur eine einfache Linie hast und nicht eine Gruppe von mehreren Objekten, 
von denen nur die Kugeln dynamisiert werden?

Ich habe noch einmal eine Hardcopy von der Objekteigenschaft einer Linie angehängt. 

Sieht das bei Dir genau so aus?

Gruß Kai


----------



## Kai (23 Juni 2005)

Heinz schrieb:
			
		

> Im Dynamikdialog hast Du sicherlich auch eingestellt, wann das Blinken ein / aus sein soll. Nicht das Ort, wie bei mir gerade steht :
> 
> Wenn Bit gesetzt: Aus
> Wenn Bit nicht gesetzt : Aus



Das braucht man alles gar nicht.

Einfach eine binäre Variable direkt zuweisen.

Kein Dynamik-Dialog, keine C-Aktion, keine VBS-Aktion.

Gruß Kai


----------



## Kai (23 Juni 2005)

Ich habe jetzt mal in Objekteigenschaften unter Stile als Linienenden Kugeln ausgewählt.

In RunTime blinkt bei mir alles, sowohl die Linie selber als auch die Kugeln am Ende.

Gruß Kai


----------



## Anonymous (23 Juni 2005)

*Antwort*

Hast du ausversehen zwei linien übereinander platziert ?
Wobei die obere die untere abdeckt?


----------



## Rengel (24 Juni 2005)

Guten Morgen und Danke für die rege Beteiligung 

Ne, bin mir sicher das mit der Dynamisierung alles Richtig ist. 

Auch keine Linien übereinander. Die Kugeln der Linienenden blinken ja auch wunderbar, nur die Linie nicht. Sehr komisch. Kann das etwas mit Stil und/oder Linienbreite zu tun haben?


----------



## Rengel (24 Juni 2005)

So, ich habe jetzt nmal ein neues Bild eröffnet in dem ich eine einzigste Linie gezeichnet habe.

Ich zeige es euch jetzt mal in drei Bildern.

PS: Gibt's ein "Lass Linien Blinken" Servicepack von Siemens


----------



## Heinz (24 Juni 2005)

Kai schrieb:
			
		

> Heinz schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der Text sollte ja auf mögliche Fehler hinweisen. Sofern ich eine Bitvariable habe, kann ich diese auch direkt antragen.


----------



## Heinz (24 Juni 2005)

Bei mir sieht es so wie unten aus. ES BLINKT die Linie.


----------



## Rengel (24 Juni 2005)

Verstehe ich nicht!!!

Beim Kollegen haben wirs eben probiert und es schaut genau so aus?!?

WinCC Version K6.0.2.0


----------



## Heinz (24 Juni 2005)

Ich verwende WinCC 6.0.0.1


----------



## Kai (24 Juni 2005)

Ich verwende:

WinCC V6.0 SP1 (WinCC V6.0.1.0) 

Windows 2000 SP4 (mit allen Updates)

und bei mir funktioniert alles richtig.


Vielleicht ist ja tatsächlich ein Fehler in der WinCC Version von Rengel
 oder bei der Installation von WinCC oder der nachträglichen Installation
 eines anderen Programms ist etwas schief gelaufen.

Ich hatte bei der Version 4.02 das Problem, dass nach der Installation
 von MS Office 2000 plötzlich einige Funktionen des Basic-Prozess-Control
 nicht mehr richtig funktionierten. Siemens hat dann ganz schnell ein neues 
SP rausgebracht. Vielleicht ist es hier ja ähnlich, dass durch eine nachträgliche 
Installation eines anderen Programms etwas in WinCC verbogen wurde.

Ich würde also folgendes machen:

- Siemens Hotline anrufen und Problem schildern

- wenn vorhanden, das aktuelle SP3 installieren

- WinCC deinstallieren und noch einmal neu installieren.

Gruß Kai


----------



## Heinz (24 Juni 2005)

Ich habe WinCC auf WinXP Pro mit SP2 laufen.


----------



## Rengel (24 Juni 2005)

Ich habe es jetzt auf meinem PC (Windows Server 2003 + SP1) und dem Client (Windows XP + SP2) versucht und es tritt beide male das Problem auf.

WinCC ist mit SP2. Ich schaue jetzt mal nach SP3!


----------



## Rengel (4 Juli 2005)

Abschliessend mal was sagen:

Mit WinCC SP3, das ich am Freitag installiert habe, funktioniert es


----------

